# [SOLVED] BSOD - Netio.sys



## Relius (Aug 26, 2013)

· Windows 7 
· x64
· What was original installed OS on system? None
· Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)? Purchased from retailer
· Age of system (hardware) 6-8 Months
· Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? Two weeks, re-installed from Windows 8

· CPU -Intel Core i7-3770K
· Video Card - Nvidia GeForce 660 TI
· MotherBoard - Asus P8Z77-V Pro
· Power Supply - brand & wattage - Corsair TX850M

Included requested info + Minidumps.

Having recently gotten rid of Windows 8 from my computer, I re-installed Windows 7 and started to re-download my games from Steam and Origin. So far, the only thing I've done on Windows 7 is update, download games and play games. I've never had a BSOD happen while I was playing a game, however, only when downloading. The primariy culprit in all the BSOD's, according to BSOD Viewer, is NETIO.sys.

If you require any more info, please let me know


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD - Netio.sys*

Hi,

Various different dumps attached:

*KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (1e)*

_This error typically indicates low disk space, a bug in a device driver or the system BIOS._

*IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)*

_A kernel-mode driver or process attempted to access a protected memory location it does not have permission for, or a kernel interrupt request level (IRQL) attempted to access a memory address that is too high. _

This bugcheck usually occurs when a driver uses an incorrect memory address. Other possible causes of this error include: bug in a device driver, system service, the BIOS, an old Anti-virus program or backup tool, or possibly memory issues.

Seeing a lot of network related things via the stack...

Enable Driver Verifier to check for possible device driver issues - 

*Driver Verifier:*

*What is Driver Verifier?*

Driver Verifier is included in Windows 8, 7, Windows Server 2008 R2, Windows Vista, Windows Server 2008, Windows 2000, Windows XP, and Windows Server 2003 to promote stability and reliability; you can use this tool to troubleshoot driver issues. Windows kernel-mode components can cause system corruption or system failures as a result of an improperly written driver, such as an earlier version of a Windows Driver Model (WDM) driver. 

Essentially, if there's a 3rd party driver believed to be at issue, enabling Driver Verifier will help flush out the rogue driver if it detects a violation.

*Before enabling Driver Verifier, it is recommended to create a System Restore Point:*

Vista - START | type rstrui - create a restore point
Windows 7 - START | type create | select "Create a Restore Point" 
Windows 8 - Restore Point - Create in Windows 8

*How to enable Driver Verifier:*

Start > type "verifier" without the quotes > Select the following options -

1. Select - "Create custom settings (for code developers)"
2. Select - "Select individual settings from a full list"
3. Check the following boxes -
- Special Pool
- Pool Tracking
- Force IRQL Checking
- Deadlock Detection
- Security Checks (Windows 7)
- Concurrentcy Stress Test (Windows 8)
- DDI compliance checking (Windows 8)
- Miscellaneous Checks
4. Select - "Select driver names from a list"
5. Click on the "Provider" tab. This will sort all of the drivers by the provider.
6. Check EVERY box that is *NOT* provided by Microsoft / Microsoft Corporation.
7. Click on Finish.
8. Restart.

*Important information regarding Driver Verifier:*

- If Driver Verifier finds a violation, the system will BSOD.

- After enabling Driver Verifier and restarting the system, depending on the culprit, if for example the driver is on start-up, you may not be able to get back into normal Windows because Driver Verifier will flag it, and as stated above, that will cause / force a BSOD.

If this happens, do *not* panic, do the following:

- Boot into Safe Mode by repeatedly tapping the F8 key during boot-up.

- Once in Safe Mode - Start > type "system restore" without the quotes.

- Choose the restore point you created earlier.
If you did not set up a restore point, do not worry, you can still disable Driver Verifier to get back into normal Windows:

- Start > Search > type "cmd" without the quotes.

- To turn off Driver Verifier, type in cmd "verifier /reset" without the quotes.
・ Restart and boot into normal Windows.

*How long should I keep Driver Verifier enabled for?*

It varies, many experts and analysts have different recommendations. Personally, I recommend keeping it enabled for at least 24 hours. If you don't BSOD by then, disable Driver Verifier.

*My system BSOD'd, where can I find the crash dumps?*

They will be located in %systemroot%\Minidump

Any other questions can most likely be answered by this article:
Using Driver Verifier to identify issues with Windows drivers for advanced users

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Relius (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: BSOD - Netio.sys*

Started running Driver Verifer this morning, came home to find my computer frozen on a blue screen. Included a picture of the screen as an attachment below...

Tried hitting a few keys, but nothing happened. Not sure if I should hit the power button or not...figured I'd post this before I did something to make the problem worse


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD - Netio.sys*

Hi,

Did it generate a dump in %systemroot%\Minidump?

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Relius (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: BSOD - Netio.sys*

Yes it did


----------



## Relius (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: BSOD - Netio.sys*

I don't mean to bump, but I can't seem to find an edit function to add to my previous post.

Clicked on Origin, and it started downloading a game resulting in an another BSOD.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD - Netio.sys*

The attached DMP files are of the following bugchecks:

*SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)*

_A system thread generated an exception that the error handler did not catch._

Usual causes are a bug in a device driver.

It's not a verifier flagged dump however running a !verifier it's showing verifier and its enabled settings. I'm seeing a lot of nVidia video driver calls in the call stack:


```
6: kd> kv
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`02be0870 fffff800`0331613c : fffffa80`06faee80 fffff880`02be0a00 fffff880`02be0f70 fffff800`02f6b901 : nt!RtlCaptureStackBackTrace+0x23
fffff880`02be08a0 fffff800`033181aa : fffff880`02bdc000 fffff880`02be2000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 : nt!IovpLogStackCallout+0x1c
fffff880`02be08d0 fffff800`0331aa4a : fffff980`22682e90 00000000`00002602 fffff980`22682e90 fffff880`02be0f70 : nt!ViPoolLogStackTrace+0x8a
fffff880`02be0900 fffff800`02fae7fa : 00000000`00000170 fffff880`02be0a00 fffff880`02be0f70 fffff980`22682e90 : nt!VfFreePoolNotification+0x4a
fffff880`02be0930 fffff880`05bb6093 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000002 fffff880`05baabcd 00000000`00000000 : nt!ExDeferredFreePool+0xdc1
fffff880`02be09e0 00000000`00000001 : 00000000`00000002 fffff880`05baabcd 00000000`00000000 fffff880`02be0a30 : [COLOR=Red][U][B]nvlddmkm[/B][/U][/COLOR]+0xc5093
fffff880`02be09e8 00000000`00000002 : fffff880`05baabcd 00000000`00000000 fffff880`02be0a30 fffff880`05c09280 : 0x1
fffff880`02be09f0 fffff880`05baabcd : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`02be0a30 fffff880`05c09280 00000000`00000001 : 0x2
fffff880`02be09f8 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`02be0a30 fffff880`05c09280 00000000`00000001 fffff980`086ee920 : [COLOR=Red][U][B]nvlddmkm[/B][/U][/COLOR]+0xb9bcd
```
Ensure you have the latest video card drivers. If you are already on the latest video card drivers, uninstall and install a version or a few versions behind the latest to ensure it's not a latest driver only issue. If you've already tried the latest version as well as many possible previous versions, you can try a beta driver if available.

*KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (1e)*

_This error typically indicates low disk space, a bug in a device driver or the system BIOS.

_


> DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP


^^ Failing to flag a driver.

If the nVidia driver recommendation does not help, run Memtest for no less than ~8 passes (several hours):

*Memtest:*

Memtest86+:

*Download Memtest86+ here:*

Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool

*Which should I download?*

You can either download the pre-compiled ISO that you would burn to a CD and then boot from the CD, or you can download the auto-installer for the USB key. What this will do is format your USB drive, make it a bootable device, and then install the necessary files. Both do the same job, it's just up to you which you choose, or which you have available (whether it's CD or USB).

*How Memtest works:*

Memtest86 writes a series of test patterns to most memory addresses, reads back the data written, and compares it for errors.

The default pass does 9 different tests, varying in access patterns and test data. A tenth test, bit fade, is selectable from the menu. It writes all memory with zeroes, then sleeps for 90 minutes before checking to see if bits have changed (perhaps because of refresh problems). This is repeated with all ones for a total time of 3 hours per pass.

Many chipsets can report RAM speeds and timings via SPD (Serial Presence Detect) or EPP (Enhanced Performance Profiles), and some even support changing the expected memory speed. If the expected memory speed is overclocked, Memtest86 can test that memory performance is error-free with these faster settings.

Some hardware is able to report the "PAT status" (PAT: enabled or PAT: disabled). This is a reference to Intel Performance acceleration technology; there may be BIOS settings which affect this aspect of memory timing.

This information, if available to the program, can be displayed via a menu option.

Any other questions, they can most likely be answered by reading this great guide here:

FAQ : please read before posting

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Relius (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: BSOD - Netio.sys*

Updated my Nvidia to the beta release and received a new BSOD, but this time an actual driver was id'd, Multi-User Win32 Driver.

Also beginning to run Memtest


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD - Netio.sys*

The latest attached DMP is of the *KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (1e)* is verifier enabled but is failing to flag a 3rd party device driver and is instead faulting win32k.sys which is a Windows system driver.

Let's start some hardware diagnostics. Start with a Memtest and run it for no less than ~8 passes (several hours):


Memtest86+:

*Download Memtest86+ here:*

Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool

*Which should I download?*

You can either download the pre-compiled ISO that you would burn to a CD and then boot from the CD, or you can download the auto-installer for the USB key. What this will do is format your USB drive, make it a bootable device, and then install the necessary files. Both do the same job, it's just up to you which you choose, or which you have available (whether it's CD or USB).

*How Memtest works:*

Memtest86 writes a series of test patterns to most memory addresses, reads back the data written, and compares it for errors.

The default pass does 9 different tests, varying in access patterns and test data. A tenth test, bit fade, is selectable from the menu. It writes all memory with zeroes, then sleeps for 90 minutes before checking to see if bits have changed (perhaps because of refresh problems). This is repeated with all ones for a total time of 3 hours per pass.

Many chipsets can report RAM speeds and timings via SPD (Serial Presence Detect) or EPP (Enhanced Performance Profiles), and some even support changing the expected memory speed. If the expected memory speed is overclocked, Memtest86 can test that memory performance is error-free with these faster settings.

Some hardware is able to report the "PAT status" (PAT: enabled or PAT: disabled). This is a reference to Intel Performance acceleration technology; there may be BIOS settings which affect this aspect of memory timing.

This information, if available to the program, can be displayed via a menu option.

Any other questions, they can most likely be answered by reading this great guide here:

FAQ : please read before posting

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Chkdsk:*

*Chkdsk:
There are various ways to run Chkdsk~*

*Method 1:*

Start > Search bar > Type cmd (right click run as admin to execute Elevated CMD)

Elevated CMD should now be opened, type the following:

chkdsk x: /r

x implies your drive letter, so if your hard drive in question is letter c, it would be:

chkdsk c: /r

Restart system and let chkdsk run.

*Method 2:*


Open the "Computer" window
Right-click on the drive in question
Select the "Tools" tab
In the Error-checking area, click <Check Now>.

*If you'd like to get a log file that contains the chkdsk results, do the following:*

Press Windows Key + R and type powershell.exe in the run box

Paste the following command and press enter afterwards:

get-winevent -FilterHashTable @{logname="Application"; id="1001"}| ?{$_.providername –match "wininit"} | fl timecreated, message | out-file Desktop\CHKDSKResults.txt

This will output a .txt file on your Desktop containing the results of the chkdsk.

*If chkdsk turns out okay, run Seatools* -

SeaTools | Seagate

You can run it via Windows or DOS. Do note that the only difference is simply the environment you're running it in. In Windows, if you are having what you believe to be device driver related issues that may cause conflicts or false positive, it may be a wise decision to choose the most minimal testing environment (DOS).

Run all tests EXCEPT: Fix All, Long Generic, and anything Advanced. 

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Relius (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: BSOD - Netio.sys*

Went into my Network Adapter to see if changing the options would effect the BSOD. Found a diagnostics option and running the Hardware test brought up a Driver_Verifier_Detected_Violation BSOD. Included the dump file below.

EDIT: Turning off the Driver Verifier and running the hardware test didn't generate any issues, so I wonder if it may have been a false positive. 

Chkdsk and Seagate both claim everything is all good within my machine. Running Memtest before I go to bed, so it'll run through the night


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD - Netio.sys*

The driver that it detected in violation is *e1c62x64.sys* which is the 
Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection driver. 

The way updating a 82579V driver works is strange, and I am not sure if you did this. If not, give this a try. 

1. Download the update utility from - https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=22026

2. Download your latest LAN drivers via - P8Z77-V PRO - Motherboards - ASUS

3. Uninstall your current Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection driver, restart.

4. After restarting, unzip and drag it to folder of directory of your choice (let's say for example you unzip it to Documents)

5. After unzipping it, run CMD and type the following:

cd\users\username\Documents HIT ENTER HERE
82579VSKU.exe

After that, restart if it prompts you to.

6. Install LAN driver, restart.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Relius (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: BSOD - Netio.sys*

I haven't done that. Probably why my driver is still version 12 when version 17 is out


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD - Netio.sys*



Relius said:


> I haven't done that. Probably why my driver is still version 12 when version 17 is out


:grin: Yes, that would be why. Do it and let me know afterwards.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Relius (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: BSOD - Netio.sys*

OK, it appears Intel did a terrible job explaining what versions mean what, as I've been running in circles for the past few hours.

Apparently, the latest driver version for 82579V is actually 12.2.45.0

However!

For 'Intel Network Connections', the highest version for 82579V is 17.3.63.0 and I somehow had version 18, which isn't compatible with 82579V.

Going to continue installing games tonight and see if any BSOD's popup. Hopefully this has fixed the problem


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD - Netio.sys*

As long as you ran the update utility and then installed the network drivers, then good work. Keep me updated.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Relius (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: BSOD - Netio.sys*

I was able to download my games through the night until now. I think it's safe to assume that the network driver update fixed the issue


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD - Netio.sys*

Hi,

Thanks for the update, glad to hear and good work. I will mark this as solved. Please let me know if you have any further issues.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Relius (Aug 26, 2013)

And thank you very much for all the help!


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

My pleasure, thanks for your excellent cooperation.

Regards,

Patrick


----------

